# Deep candy red boot on the mini



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Not finished yet but well on its way


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looks good mate nice choice of colour:thumb:


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats a class colour, good choice!!


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

WOW stunning colour :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Just need for it to dry and then wet sand it flat and I should get the finish I want :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

looking good but a bit bright for my tastes I'm thinking of blackcherry red for the toy when I get around to fixing it


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

That colour would look nice on my Transit Sport van :buffer:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

ivor said:


> looking good but a bit bright for my tastes I'm thinking of blackcherry red for the toy when I get around to fixing it


its only that colour when its in direct sunlight when its not its a very nice red :thumb:


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

Love that colour  will look lovely when finished


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

:: blade :: said:


> Love that colour  will look lovely when finished


I hope so it soon will be finished :thumb:


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

What was the procedure to get there? Is it a silver base? How many coats did it need? Looking good.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Techgeek said:


> What was the procedure to get there? Is it a silver base? How many coats did it need? Looking good.


Right 

Eching primer 
High build primer
Grey primer (rub down coat)
High build primer again 
Corse silver metalic base coat 
Red candy coat 
Lacquer


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning .. That colour is just superb


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

EcosseGP said:


> Stunning .. That colour is just superb


I did the whole car today  looking forward to putting it back together


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

kempe said:


> I did the whole car today  looking forward to putting it back together


Pics!?!?


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Pics!?!?


There on the thread for the mini buddy project rust bucket


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok - will have a gander....


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

getthewheelsinl said:


> Ok - will have a gander....


Nice one :thumb:


----------

